# Post your BEST 3 of January 2020!



## gk fotografie (Feb 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing etc. is encouraged. 

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of January 2020 in this thread!


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 1, 2020)

The Weekly challenge and Black&White challenge helped me to get something done in January.

View attachment 186141
View attachment 186142
View attachment 186143


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2020)

This is all I've really taken this month:




DSC_7727 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Feb 1, 2020)

Not much.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3060 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_3061 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




Frost on the Windshield by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 1, 2020)

drop in by SharonCat..., on Flickr




winter trees by SharonCat..., on Flickr





hdr frozen waterfall by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 1, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 186149 View attachment 186150 View attachment 186151


Excellent.  They look like they are posing for a portrait!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 1, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 186149 View attachment 186150 View attachment 186151
> ...


thank you..


----------



## Winona (Feb 3, 2020)

These are all great. I’ll be lucky to get mine off the camera before spring!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 8, 2020)




----------

